# 2012 Heater not working



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check your coolant level immediately. It's probably low.

If it is, don't keep driving the car until you can get some in it.


----------



## Sroberts9337 (Feb 3, 2012)

The coolant is low. Thanks for the help! I'm going to have a friend take me to the store to buy more.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Keep an eye on it once filled. Leaks are fairly common, but the two most common sources are the line from the expansion tank to the "T" fitting on the drivers side of the engine, and the water pump itself on the passenger side


----------



## Sroberts9337 (Feb 3, 2012)

Should I take it to the appointment at the dealership, or is this something I can do myself?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it continues to lose it quickly, yes. Definitely coming out somewhere. There's an extended warranty on the water pump/outlet if you're already outside of the 5 year powertrain warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sroberts9337 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've already made an appointment with a GM dealer, but I was just wanting to run something by you guys to make sure there is a problem and this isn't normal.
> 
> ...


Hi Sroberts9337,

We regret to hear about this heater concern you're experiencing with your Cruze, as we can certainly understand how inconvenient this is with the cold weather lately. We would welcome the opportunity to provide an additional layer of assistance while you work with your dealership to resolve this. If interested, please send us a private message to proceed.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

